# my track



## dnybsbl (Jan 20, 2010)

*West Elmira Raceway*

my track so far. still a work in progress.
let me know what you guys think.....
go to my pics to see

.....


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

Looks good dny.... Gonna do landscape or just do the pure race scene?? nd


----------



## dnybsbl (Jan 20, 2010)

*landscape*

ty.....havent decided weather or not to add landscape. i have all the material.
still waiting to put in track border and add a power supply as soon as i get the ok from the boss. might add a section of table as well, depends on the renovation of the rest of the basement


----------



## rbrunne1 (Sep 22, 2007)

Looks awesome :thumbsup:

Keep posting pictures to inspire the rest of us


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Nice looking layout. My only recommendation would be to find a spot to mount the monitor on a wall where it would be easy for all racers to see based upon where you install the racer's stations (controller's hookup). Keep posting pix! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## dnybsbl (Jan 20, 2010)

ty...the monitor will end up being mounted on the wall. still thinking of adding a 4x4 section of table at the end where the monitor is now


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

man those two straights in the corner look fast!hope your cars have good brakes!


----------

